# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Suggestion for a place for breakfast in central Brussels

## bella

I will be visiting Brussels later this year and I will be staying at the NH Atlanta Hotel on Adolphe Max I want a decent place to eat breakfast which is near to the hotel but does not cost a fortune. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

----------


## Maciamo

There is a very good website for all restaurants in Belgium : Resto.be. There is "breakfast" in the advanced search options. 

However why just breakfast ? Breakfast is usually served in hotels, especially big hotel like NH. 

If you want someting cheap you can buy sandwiches directly from a supermarket (e.g. *Delhaize* next to the Sheraton at the end of Adolphe Max Boulevard), or even better, eat at a Bakery like *Delifrance* (on Rue Neuve, just 2min walk from your hotel, facing the huge Inno Department Store).

----------

